# My Best Rock Fish ever! 51 inches 61 pounds...Va Beach, Va. Jan 2013



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Just wanted to share, had to share...many other have caught bigger, but for me this is my best one ever. Long time since my last post but what a way to say Hello. The beauty of this I turned her back into the water from which she came!


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Holy cow! What a fish. Congrats on the new best. My best is 37 inch and 19 lbs so you got me by a mile. Lol


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice catch and great release.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

thumbs up!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Congrats = heck of a fish!


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Rudee Inlet always get big fish. Nice catch.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats on the fish and the release.


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

*Proper C & R*



CJS said:


> Congrats on the fish and the release.


It would appear your were holding her using gills, not a good idea if you want the fish to survive:

*Careful Release*

According to the Chesapeake Bay Foundation, it’s best if a fish is released without ever leaving the water. This prevents loss of slime and eliminates the possibility of injury once the fish comes onboard the boat. Here are some of their tips:

· Use the right tools – Remove hooks from inside the fish’s mouth, gill, or gullet with tools like forceps or needle nose pliers. Barbless hooks make this process much easier.

· Use a dehooker – When the hook is in the stomach use a degorger or deep throat style dehooker. It’s easy to make a bent-wire dehooker out of a coat hanger. Commercially designed ones are inexpensive and readily available at any bait shop or sporting goods store.

· Remove the fish carefully by supporting its weight – If you take the fish out of the water for a picture, keep it upright by putting your wet hands under the fish’s belly and lifting it straight up.

· Avoid landing nets – If you must use a net, use the knotless rubber type. These minimize slime loss and will reduce wounding. Net mesh nets split the fishes tails and fins.

· Keep control of the fish – Big striped bass will be stronger than you think once they get onboard the boat. Do your best not to drop it or let it flop around on the deck. Covering the fish’s eyes with a towel often calms it and keeps it from flopping. A good way to help immobilize the fish once it’s horizontally supported is with a commercial boga grip.

· Handle fish carefully – Wet hands before picking up the fish. Wet gloves can be helpful to reduce wounding and slime loss. They can also help you maintain control of the fish.

· Cover the fish’s eyes – This will calm the fish and reduce flopping.

· Avoid the eyes and gills – These body parts are especially delicate and prone to infection. Also, the gills provide intake of oxygen and salts from the water after the fight. Protect them.

· Carefully return the fish to the water – After removing the hook, hold the fish close to the water and release it upright and head first. If you can’t get the hook out, cut the line and leave the hook. Studies show that fish can survive while a hook rusts away and some can even be passed through the digestive system.

· Revive unresponsive fish – Move the fish gently forward so that water passes over its gills and relieves exhaustion. If a fish is obviously injured, keep it for dinner and adjust your fishing so you don’t make the same mistake again.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Awesome fish and thanks for the release!

John


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice Cow! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice fish for sure and congrats on trying to release her but as said above I doubt that fish survived . Never grab a fish by the gills if you plan on returning it and also use one hand under the belly to support the weight of the fish ..


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Like botton!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Outstanding !


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice fish! And stop givin him crap about that fish release, some of the stuff on that list of things to do is incorrect


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

NC KingFisher said:


> Nice fish! And stop givin him crap about that fish release, some of the stuff on that list of things to do is incorrect


Please explain ?


----------



## walkerscove (Nov 14, 2012)

hengstthomas said:


> Please explain ?


Yes, please do


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

opcorn::beer:


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Guys Thanks for "all" the post and congrats...I can agree with some of the things when it comes to handling of that very nice fish, points well taken into consideration. My only purpose was to share with the group something I was very proud of. My skin is thick ...I can handle it...lol. 

I leave you with this..." I bet that fish survival rate is much higher after my release, than if I would have kept it and introduced it to my fryer, grill or oven'" lol.

Im just a Man amonst Men enjoying life!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

People and their talking ****... If you dont have anything nice to say dont say nothing at all!Nobody was born knowing how to fish!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bloodworm said:


> People and their talking ****... If you dont have anything nice to say dont say nothing at all!Nobody was born knowing how to fish!


No one said anything bad towards efishent ? You right no one was born knowing how to fish .. Thats what these forums are for , to help others and share your experiences . Efishent wasnt upset so why are you ?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

What a beauty. Beats my best 39" by a long way Congrats!!!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

He may not be upset, but we dont need support w popcorn and stuff. I know I wouldnt want constructive critisism than support of the comment like that. Its like laughing at the situation.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bloodworm said:


> He may not be upset, but we dont need support w popcorn and stuff. I know I wouldnt want constructive critisism than support of the comment like that. Its like laughing at the situation.


OK but you said "people" so I thought you meant me and cpicken .


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Not at all but its cool


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

I could have done worse, Bloodworm - I could have turned him in to the Virginia DNR and let them deal with him. I tried to educate 
which is what this forum is for.


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

EFishent said:


> Guys Thanks for "all" the post and congrats...I can agree with some of the things when it comes to handling of that very nice fish, points well taken into consideration. My only purpose was to share with the group something I was very proud of. My skin is thick ...I can handle it...lol.
> 
> I leave you with this..." I bet that fish survival rate is much higher after my release, than if I would have kept it and introduced it to my fryer, grill or oven'" lol.
> 
> Im just a Man amonst Men enjoying life!


 i like your catch ALOT, but i LOVE your attitude even more. :spam:


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

cpicken said:


> I could have done worse, Bloodworm - I could have turned him in to the Virginia DNR and let them deal with him. I tried to educate
> which is what this forum is for.


Admin I would suggest closing this thread before this goes too far


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

And just because u say that doesn't mean it was right of u. I'm not saying teaching people isn't okay neither.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, please close this topic now that bloodworm tried to get the last word in. Fantastic example of doing your part to make sure this topic doesn't go too far. Sorry for the sarcasm, but I just had to call you on that. Too funny to me not to buddy, lol.

*Great fish and great that he released it*, but people certainly have the right (and imo the obligation) to respectfully call him on holding it by the gills and attempt to educate him without being condescending jerks, which it doesn't look like anyone was being. Not to mention you've contradicted yourself in this topic. You said you "wouldnt want constructive critisism [rather] than support", and then you go on to say "I'm not saying teaching people isn't okay neither". No offense, but which is it? Are we allowed to respectfully educate people without you jumping down our throats, or when we see people doing something wrong should we just keep our mouths shut according to you? Feel free to respond to me via PM if you don't wanna hijack this topic anymore and put your money where your mouth is, so to speak.

Having said all that, let me add once again that it's a fantastic catch and more power to you for releasing it EFishent.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Congrats E on joining the 50/50 club!!! I still stuck at 42"...LOL


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh!! so we need more Cyberbullies just like a teenager huh! My point is Its not okay to support constructive critisism in a laughing way w popcorn. Like u said respectfully educate is okay. I know I wouldnt like the other part. Maybe its just me but I didnt mean to assume something that is not everybody elses feelings but to each their own.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Excellent fish. Some of the sniping aside, it is worth thinking about how you hold a fish for a picture before release. Holding them vertically or grabbing them in the gills bangs them up pretty bad and lowers the chances of their survival after release. But at the end of the day you caught an awesome fish and did the right thing by putting her back. I'll take your C&R any day over a picture of bozos at the dock stacking up a full limit.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

EFishent said:


> Just wanted to share, had to share...many other have caught bigger, but for me this is my best one ever. Long time since my last post but what a way to say Hello. The beauty of this I turned her back into the water from which she came!
> 
> View attachment 8643
> View attachment 8644
> View attachment 8645


Gentleman of the forum (I say that loosely)...lol. Again I appreciate all the congrats and the insight on handling of this beauty of a fish and "sand flea" thanks for not closing the thread...looks as if it has been busy in here  I'm a legal and ethical fisherman and I’m not sure what the VA. DNR would do to me as someone post "turn me in" lol... but to each his own, I'm not hard to find...lol. Fishing is fun and that should be the reason we all do this wonderful pastime...don’t put that much into it...Teach someone to fish, fish safely and fish often...because I've had worse said to me by those who love me...lol Enjoy the Super Bowl !


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

EFishent said:


> because I've had worse said to me by those who love me...lol


Well said .. I'm sure most if not all of us have had that happen too 

Oh wait I forgot opcorn: LMAO !


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

That fish would have been in my oven taking a bath in some soy sauce and red chilli peppers... 

Nice fish and nice response to the postings.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

cpicken said:


> I could have done worse, Bloodworm - I could have turned him in to the Virginia DNR and let them deal with him. I tried to educate
> which is what this forum is for.


What exactly did he do wrong that the DNR would have to deal with?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

hengstthomas said:


> Well said .. I'm sure most if not all of us have had that happen too
> 
> Oh wait I forgot opcorn: LMAO !


I just get the "look" from my family LOL!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> opcorn::beer:



What's up Bud!


----------

